
XPS 13 2018 review: Dell’s improvements propel this laptop forward - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/review-improved-dell-xps-13-laptop-holds-its-own-against-other-ultrabooks/
======
MrBingley
I hope they fixed the awful coil whine. I had one so bad it was practically
unusable.

~~~
craftyguy
Both my 9333 and my recently purchased 9360 have this damn coil whine. That
means this issue has existed for over several years and several product
generations. How in the world is Dell ok with this? Does anyone at Dell
actually use their products?

~~~
ianai
I didn’t observe that whine with my 9350. But the touchpad is essentially
useless. In fact, I should reimage it with an OS where mouse use isn’t
necessary. It’s that awful.

My best theory is these machines are meant to be seen on a desk attached to a
big monitor and usual desktop setup.

~~~
craftyguy
I run Linux (exclusively) on mine, and use tmux + i3wm + qutebrowser for
pretty much everything so my hands never have to leave the keyboard! Maybe
that's why I've never noticed the quality of the touchpad.. but now that you
mention it, yea this is pretty awkward.

~~~
ianai
The touchpad is downright user abusive in windows. After a google, it looks
like most people have to uninstall the default driver and install another
driver - just to get it to usable. Two finger scrolling never seems to work
right, amongst other things. i.e. sometimes it'll keep scrolling after I've
lifted my fingers - other times it wont register at all.

~~~
craftyguy
Wow, that sounds terrible. I don't seem to have any of those issues on Linux
with the libinput driver, though I seem to recall that something wasn't quite
right with the touchpad a few years ago when I got the 9333 when using the
older (now deprecated) evdev driver.

